# Coalspur Mines Limited (CPT.TO)



## beans (Jan 25, 2011)

CoalSpur.

I understand this project from a logistics and constructability stance. does anyone have any insight to the ARE permits and getting iron on the ground?

I think it is an interesting play. I know green energy is in vogue, but this kind of energy if mined cheaply...seems a viable play.

Just my two cents.

Beans


----------



## underemployedactor (Oct 22, 2011)

Try Chris Borowski, Investor Relations. [email protected]. 
I couldn't find any info about the status of constuction permits etc., so I would just ask them.
cheers


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

interesting find from beans & actor (actor it seems to me that u have a good ear to the ground.)

wondering if this is in any way supposed to be a "green" project? it sounds like regular thermal coal to me. But i thought that any greening of thermal coal has to come from scrubbers & other cleaners installed in the coal-burning plants, which are often power plants? whereas the coal itself does not burn clean?

my takeaway from quick sweep of the news is that permits are still a ways off. Read this link & other recent published news. They are still inching their way towards regulatory approval from the Alberta Energy Regulator for the vista coal project as a whole. There are still challenges, ie apparently at least seven Statements of Concern from stakeholders to deal with.

in their news release, CPT says it remains fully confident but new small delays in obtaining reg approval have appeared ...

http://www.coalspur.com/investors/all-announcements/


----------



## underemployedactor (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks Humble. I don't think this is a "green" project. I took Bean's comment to mean that even though "green energy is in vogue" he/she was interested in this as a contrarian play on met coal. It appeals to me too, but I don't see any rush to get into it.


----------

